# Help with Diet



## babetoo (Jan 20, 2012)

looking for tnt recipes for low cal (in the 300 calorie range) entrees. it would would really help me with the calorie counting diet i am on. thanks in advance.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 20, 2012)

20 meals under 300 calories - ready in 30 minutes - Canadian Living


----------



## babetoo (Jan 20, 2012)

thank you, i found a couple that i will try. need many more.


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 20, 2012)

Babe, do you care about the number of ingredients or the time it takes to make it?  Do you want make ahead items or those that are made quickly?


----------



## babetoo (Jan 21, 2012)

Kathleen said:


> Babe, do you care about the number of ingredients or the time it takes to make it? Do you want make ahead items or those that are made quickly?


 

either one, though quick ones are the best. sometimes i feel like fooling with more ingredients than others. so bring em on. and thank you


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 21, 2012)

Here are a couple of more links that you might want to check out:

300 Calorie Recipes

300 Calories or Less Recipes - Betty Crocker

If you try any of the recipes from the link Rock posted or this, maybe you could give us feedback on what you thought of them? A lot of fish recipes...but there were a couple that I thought--hmm...might have to try that...


----------



## babetoo (Jan 21, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Here are a couple of more links that you might want to check out:
> 
> 300 Calorie Recipes
> 
> ...


 

i sure will, spent a lot of time on sparkpeople. found some i might use. i need recipes that don't make more than four servings. otherwise i get sick of it, with four, i can freeze some.


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 21, 2012)

babetoo said:


> either one, though quick ones are the best. sometimes i feel like fooling with more ingredients than others. so bring em on. and thank you



I love soups.  Especially vegetable-based soups.  A bowl of vegetable soup and half of a toasted cheese sandwich could not be more than 300 calories unless you piled on the cheese, slathered the bread in butter for toasting, or used huge pieces of bread.....or loaded your soup with potatoes, beef fat, etc.  

I have an onion soup that is so good that is made with bouillon cubes.  Basically, saute a chopped onion in a teaspoon of butter, stir in 2 bouillon cubes with 1 and 3/4 cups of water and add a few drops of Worcestershire sauce.  Add a few slices of toasted French bread and a slice of provolone cheese before serving.  This recipe doubles/triples, etc well.  Again, it cannot be that calorie-heavy.  

I'll bet you can find several soups that would be calorie-friendly, nutritious, and yummy.  Plus, you can make it and it gets better as it sets to reheat.


----------

